# How Long?



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

How long did it take you to get your first deer?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

About a week into my first bowseason. I had rifle hunted before it but wasnt real serious about it.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice well i have been hunting for 2 seasons now and havent goten anything bet still tryin


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

First deer was my first legal season. First bow deer was in my second year of Archery hunting.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

for bowhunting, 2 or 3 years, gun hunting, my first year.
but it took me 4 years to kill my first gun buck, and 2 years for a bow buck but it was a spike but it was a buck though.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

gun hunting- have yet to shoot one after 5 years with a gun.
bow hunting- shot one last year, first season with a bow. actually at the time I shot my deer, I only had my bow for 2 months. it was also my FIRST bow. :wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

for bow it took me exactly 13 days from the beginning of the season. Shot it with my old razor edge. It was my goal to get one before I was 13 and I did it Twice!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

one month and 22 days with my bow and the opening night of shotgun i got one.
but i hunted that morning so like 1 day


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

For gun-opening day
For bow- 2 years. " couldn't hit them."


----------



## magnus123 (Oct 19, 2011)

i shot one last year but i dont count that. so i shot 3 this year in my second season


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

2 weeks of bow
went gun hunting the year b4 but not real intensely


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i shot one in late november of my first year with a bow (last year) 
i have yet to shoot one with a gun but i dont plan on it


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

3 days when i was 7 that was with a bow and first year hunting.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I shot my first deer the first day of my 2nd year bowhunting...actually the girl i sold that bow to, shot her first deer on the first day of season 364 days after I did.

Never shot one with a gun.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

With a rifle, second weekend of my first season. With a bow it took me six years, but I'm using longbows I built and stalking on the ground. Not comfortable in a tree and can't afford a compound.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice you guys


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

with a gun probably about 30mins after shooting light on PA opening day in 04-05 season. funny thing is i still sit in the same stand every year and get one standing in almost the same spot.

with a bow i think i was the like the 3 night out in the 05-06 season (didnt hunt archery 04-05)


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Shot my first deer 2 hours into my first gun season.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

two seasons to get one with a gun.. thats for white tail.. i got a caribou the first time i went out


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gun: First season. Opening day. Shot a spike.
Bow: First season of archery. Second week of the rut. Shot a wide 6.

Jake
Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

first moring 6 yrs old with a gun, took 3 yrs with a bow


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

it took me about 2 months to get my first deer with a rifle. it took me 3 years to get a deer with a bow. NOT KIDDING.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

3 years with a gun and 45 mins in the stand for a bow


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

1st deer, rifle, 6 days.

1st deer, bow, 2 years.


----------

